# Transferring apprenticeship programs



## tkershaw (Jun 18, 2020)

Wanted to try and talk to some IBEW members who have experience with the apprenticeship programs. Hopefully this is the right area to post. Im a first year sound installer/tech apprentice who applied and joined completely green. After a bit of experience im realizing what i really wanted to do is associated with the inside wireman program. I've only been doing this maybe 6 months and i have already had multiple journeyman installers and even foreman tell me to change to the inside wireman program and do "real electrical" before i get to deep into this sound apprenticeship. I know i should call the training director but i thought i would ask around and see what the process is like switching over and has anyone been through this similar process/experience?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

I would recommend switching, I know people that have switched and they are glad they did. I'm not sure about your local, but i would imagine the inside wiremen are allowed and sometimes do the sound installer/tech work sometimes, if you were also wanting to learn that or something.
In my local, the process is seamless to switch, we don't have many techs anymore, inside wireman do the work. Sometimes we get people in the training director position that don't know about doing it but if that's the case in your situation just go to your union rep(Business Manager), they work for you and are there to represent you even if you are not sworn in yet.


----------

